# Praktica M24 mount lenses - options?



## Overread (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I have tried searching round the net and I just got more and more lost and confused. I have an older Praktica TL 5B camera from my dad which has hardly seen any use in the years past (he never found the time and such). Now it currently has its kit lens on it - a 50mm f1.8 lens - and a roll of film that has been in it for decades (I kid you not) so there is a good chance that its dead - but regardless I will work my way through it and just see - if anything it will give me some practice working out the controls and getting film out (and eventually) back into it again.
However 50mm is not a focal length I use much in my work and I was wondering what range of decent quality lenses are on offer for the camera - I know it should be a simple search but I am not having much luck (though google keeps giving me lots of links for mount adaptors to modern cameras which gives me the hope that there is some quality glass for this camera).

So I am wondering if there are any good landscape or wildlife (thinking 300mm + ) lenses for this camera and which ones are worth looking at. I know much of the film gear is now far lower in price than in the past so it might present some cheaper glass than current level options and be a nice way into film photography (though I will point out that I am not anywhere near thinking of developing at home - its off to the shop for that).

And that then gets me to the next question - there are some old unused rolls of film for the camera as well - which are also likley to be dud (again it offers an outlet for some practice) so what sort of films are easily availible that would either suit landscape or more wildlife subjects? (basically low ISO and high ISO options I think - though I am sure things get far more complicated)


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 25, 2009)

That's M42.

Can't help you on 300mm teles, but for a 135mm you could do lots worse than the Pentax Super-Takumar 1:3.5/135 by Asahi Optical.

On old film: Buy new. 

On film choice: b&w or color?


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2009)

opps on the lens type! - now edited the title - at least of the post- can't change the thread title 

As for film certainly I am after new - though that is still a minefield for me at any rate. Colour is what I am thinking of at the moment and another choice is the fact that I also have a projector and screen for film slides - and I rather like it over just prints. So I might wish to go for slide film to get that use 
(ps would it also be possible- further down the line - get a film slide scanner - I know that there are scanners for print negatives on the market)


----------



## compur (Mar 25, 2009)

There are many fine 300mm+ telephoto lenses available in M42 mount.

The Pentax Takumars are certainly a good choice but hard to find and
pricey in the long focal lengths.

A "secret" that is recently being discovered by many photographers is that
many of the fixed focal length lenses from the 1960s-70s-80s sold with
brand names like Vivitar, Soligor, Tamron and others are really fine picture
takers and are now available at very low prices. It's fairly easy to find M42
versions of them either as a fixed mount or in one of the interchangeable
mount systems such as T-mount, T4, TX, Y/S or one of the Tamron
Adaptall series, etc.

They're becoming "all the rage" with DSLR shooters because, with the right
adapter, they can be used on many digital cameras and instead of paying
hundreds or thousands on a modern AF tele lens, these lenses often sell for
$10-$50 and the image quality is outstanding on many of them.

There is a forum that is mostly dedicated to classic manual focus lenses
and there are photo galleries there where you can see some of the
results.  The members also love to recommend their favorite lenses if you ask. 

The forum is here:
Manual Focus Lenses :: Index


----------



## Battou (Mar 25, 2009)

Like compur said Vivitar, Soligor, Tamron lenses from the 1960s-70s-80s are fine peices of glass provided they where properly maintained. You have seen the results from my all three of my Vivitar 400mm 5.6's. I have seen on a few occations M-42 mount copies of that lens on E-bay so yes they can be found. Additionally I own a fine lens made by a vertually unheard of third party lens maker in Bushnell. It's my $7.00 wonder Bushnell 200mm 3.5.







A couple E-bays on some 400mm (Not all of them mind you)
Vivitar 400mm f5.6 Lens for Pentax M42 Telephoto f/5.6 - eBay (item 170315040085 end time Apr-01-09 16:55:07 PDT)

Vivitar 400mm f6.3 Telephoto Lens Pentax Screwmount - eBay (item 170314619472 end time Apr-03-09 12:04:05 PDT)

Pentax for M42 mount 400mm/5,6 SMC Pentax - eBay (item 370178251468 end time Mar-31-09 01:40:26 PDT)

And that is just E-bay, I have no doubt you can find them in other places. Don't ber afraid to look at some of the third party manufacturers and you should be able to find what you might need.


----------



## compur (Mar 26, 2009)

^ I believe the Bushnell 200/3.5 is the same lens sold by Vivitar and Soligor
with same specs. I've used it under one of those names and it's excellent.
Same goes for the other Bushnell lenses -- they were made by the same mfrs
that made the Vivitars, etc. and that list includes Tokina, Kiron and all the
rest of the Vivitar stable of lens makers.

One of my favorite "cheap but great" lenses is the Vivitar T4 135/2.8 with
serial number "37..." (made by Tokina).  It's a fine lens and can be adapted
to most SLRs via T4 mounts.  These sell on eBay for around $10-$15


----------



## Steph (Mar 26, 2009)

There is a website dedicated to M42 lenses (CLICK). There is an extensive list of M42 lenses in all focal lengths. Hope that helps.


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input all - looks there is a lot of choice out there - not to try and cut the list down a bit


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 6, 2009)

There are a bunch of 300mm and maybe a 500mm or two, on KEH. Just look under pentax screwmount.


----------

